# i made it to kona finally!



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

i made it here a few days ago and im doing good. its paradise. im stayin in a grove of weeds till i find a place. the friend i have here lost his place and is living with his girlfriend in a 12 by 12 room. its a nice setup tho i have a sleeping bag. i made it offshore today on my friends friends boat. he does commercial tuna fishing. he talks about bringing in 10000 lbs of yellowfin in a day to 4 days. says hes made over a 1000 trips this way since he was in his 20's. kenton is going to help him out and i will have a chance to run with them and crew. i cant wait to see these 50 to 200's he says he brings in like its nothing. im going tuesday no matter wether im getting paid or not. i think the experience will be awesome. i talked to the owner of the bite me boats and he said he would put me on part time decking. he wants me to have a place and ride first. the place things not too hard but the ride thing is. i screwed up and cancelled my debit card so im waiting till monday to get money wired over. so im on foot till then. so far no regrets and im glad i made the move. its a little humbling leaving a fire dept career to live in the bushes and have no income. i think ill have something steady here in a month or so tho. im sittin on the beach right now watching the waves crash into the lava rocks so life is good. when i start to worry bout the bills i just look at the ocean. no worries 

just wanted to keep my friends in texas updated. 

ill p[ost up later with some good pics.

oh yea autumn doesnt get here for another week or 2 so im freakin out about that. she cant stand being in texas while im here.

aloha, adios and goodbye.

cap tim francis


----------



## Bellyup (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for updating Tim!! Looks like you have a great game plan already.


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Live the dream, Tim. All of us fuddy-duddys will be reading about you in _Big Game Fishing Journal_ and saying we knew you back when...

Live the dream, man. Live the dream...


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Tim, live out your dreams while you can bro, I wish I would have stayed single and done the same thing at your age. I screwed up and married a pain in the butt with kids and basically grounded my ***. At least that is a done deal LOL. Hope I can fish with you this sumer in Port A if you make it back and run that cat. I talked to the guys at the school you went to to get your license, and the ddue there told me you had some papers you might want to send in, something about being a fireman and getting some extre credit, shoot me a PM and I'l dig thru my grab bag and get you their info if you need it. Have a blast bud, life only comes around 1 time, and if you miss it, there aint no do overs. Hope to meet you and fish with you someday, Alahoha, DallasRick


----------



## Texas325 (Nov 28, 2007)

congrats man. wish i had it in me to do what i really want to. live it up for us. we'll catch some big trout for you! Tight lines man, tight lines. 

Texas325


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats on having the babaloons to go for it. I wish you nothing but good luck.

They hire firemen everyday of the week somewhere if it doesnt work out. (absolutely no disrespect to firemen intended )


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

It's all in the attitude, Tim. Just over twenty years ago I was exactly where you are. I hit the harbour every single day (and back then the pier in town) looking for a job on a boat. At night I got on a boat fishing for Opelo, Akule and then Ahi. It took me almost two months to land a full time deck job. After that things got way better! Keep pushing and keep looking, it will work out just fine!


Aloha,
Tropicalsun


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Just hollar if you need anything


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Have fun Tim.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

u can keep her.

its all good, im still hurtin for some money right now but im waitin to look at a 700 dollar bike. once i have that i can start bringin in the dough. 
hres a pic of where im stayin. kinda sucks but with tylenol pm and an adult beverage, its not so bad.


yall wish me luck. 


tim

5129715343


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Makes my Airstream look palatial.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Good luck Tim.


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

Glad you made it, man....If you decide not to come back, me and the old lady may join you this summer for a couple weeks....


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Howzit brah? M'halo for the pics and the update, live the dream brotha while ya can, my brother stayed in a tend for the 1st month he was there.....Keep us updated brah! Aloha.....


----------



## CP (Aug 6, 2005)

Tim,

Good luck buddy.

By the way, *never mix adult beverages and tylenol*. alcohOL and tylenOL = liver transplant.

If you need a pain killer use ibuprofen. (That combination can cause stomach bleeding but an irritated stomach ucler is nothing compared to liver failure).

Advil and beer in the clear. Tylenol and alcohol canl kill y'all.

-CP


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats on your adventure!!!! You may not remember me but I attended the Sea Academy at the same time as you did, Glad to here you are having fun and take care.....


ps, nice hotel your staying at!!!!lol lol


----------



## bigwahoo (May 25, 2005)

Wear Your Rubbers...


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

thanks guys but i wont be humpin, i found a gold mine with autumn. levi, hows the charters goin?


i am the new pround father of a 1981 honda something 750cc. it runs great but has a bad oil leak. i have to wrap a towel around my left leg so the oil doesnt burn me. besides that it idles really high but better high than not at all.

im going to buy a tent and air matress tomorro. i cant wait!!

adios


tim


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Damm Tim... You are Crazy!!!

I wish I could have been that crazy back in the day!!

Enjoy yourself and good luck with the Venture!! Keep us posted!!

Latr' Tiny


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

you are nuts man good luck and stay safe


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

CP said:


> Tim,
> 
> Good luck buddy.
> 
> ...


Note, he specifically said Tyenol PM. My guess is he wants the diphenhydramine to fall asleep.

Tim, just by you a bottle of Benadryl. Much safer than Tyenol (AND CHEAPER, which is probably an important factor right now).

25mg to 50mg of diphenhydramine and you will sleep like a baby.

Brandon


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Tylenol PM still has acetaminophen in it, which acts synergisticly with alcohol, and can cause severe liver necrosis (i.e. dead liver). Back in the day, I killed many a sassy rat with that combo.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

coastal said:


> thanks guys but i wont be humpin, i found a gold mine with autumn. levi, hows the charters goin?
> 
> i am the new pround father of a 1981 honda something 750cc. it runs great but has a bad oil leak. i have to wrap a towel around my left leg so the oil doesnt burn me. besides that it idles really high but better high than not at all.
> 
> ...


I have not been running any charters as I am getting ready to fish the IFA and the Texas Redfish Series, I am trying to find time to go back and get my masters upgrade as I did not have enough time off of work the first time to stay that long.... but I plan to start running charters in the fall of this year.

Be careful over there and have a blast!!

Capt L Price


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

good luck tim!! keep us posted. dont forget to include pics.take care and talk 2 u soon!


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

Get some JB weld, put it where the oil is leaking from and that will fix that. Oh, and I secod the benadryl


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

lizard i havnt forgot bout u i still owe u a trip

i bought some ibuprophen tday. i need to keep my liver functioning as long as possi ble

does anyone know what bc powder and alchohol does. i takr bc like candy.

any way, i bought a snorkel and fins today, also a 10 dollar and 88 cent rod and reel. didnt catch nothin but the snorkeling was great. 

heres a pic of the new bike
i laid it over earlier cuz the clutch cable broke, i have to start it in nuetral and slam it in gear. i was tryin to turn around without it stoppin. yea, it stopped alright. it flooded and i had to go drink beer and eat a hamburger at the harbor house for a couple hours, it started right up after that. 


tim


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

I believe that bike is simply known as a CB 750-Four. 
Repair manual can probably be acessed @ public library (Chiltons).
Most repair procedures can be individually sourced over internet.
Parts are common and inexpensive.
Not sure you are aware - it's a classic.

If its' just case seals leaking you should be able to repair it with simple tools and seal kit. Compression test on each of 4 cylinders will tell the story. I think Autozone has loaner tools for the purpose. NBD. Used to be you could buy individual seals. Form-a-gasket is another option in a pinch. Be sure to adjust chain tension. Clutch cable sucks but NBD. If the chain slips or breaks could be a real problem. Is there a Harbor Freight on the island? (Cheap tools).

FYI I have lost 4 good friends over time due to bike accidents. 3 of 4 would still be here IF they had worn helmets. Word to wise (Former GSX 1100 owner).

Keep the story rolling. Glad to hear you made it. Love the view out ya back window.

JB


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

*Hostel - if ya need.*

Also (Hostels on Kona)

*Koa Wood Hale - Pateys Place*
75-184 Ala Onaona St
Kona HI, 96740 Phone: 8083299663


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Tim enjoy the vacation I hope it last about 10 years if I get oevr there while your still there the beers and dinner are on me.Watch out for all them thiefs they got over there.Be safe and catch lots of tuna


----------



## CamaJas (Aug 27, 2007)

If you get a chance, you should find someone to take you Ulua fishing. The best spots are on the Big Island.

Good luck on your time there.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

bc has acetaminophen (tylenol ingredient) as well as aspirin and caffeine. Good for the day after, just don't take while your drinking. I can't believe I am giving medical advice to this guy .


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

James, that's because we all wish we also were in Hawaii living life instead of stuck in an office, plant, etc....


Still miss the Amy pictures, lol.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Taking home made "potions" to help fall asleep in the bushes is living life?? LOL . . . not the style of life I would want to live, even if in Hawaii. 

Good luck to you Tim, be sure you have the number to a detox clinic handy. If you see Dog The Bounty Hunter, tell him hello.


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

James is correct - I'm 27 and one of my good friends almost died of liver failure. He had trouble sleeping in law school (was my roommate at the time) and took Tylenol PM with a beer every night so he could sleep. He missed a semester of grad school and can't drink anymore. Acetamenophin is the active ingredient - you can check the bottles for the active ingredients.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

i hope that by the time my liver fails in the next week or two, there will be a cool new way of transplanting pig or horse livers in humans. im tryin to keep the tylenol pm to a minimum. 

we left this morning at 2 am to fill the boat with 10000 lbs of tuna. we turned back after 10 miles due to some problems with the kitty. she was runnin to rich or prolly a air leak. we spent the whole 2 am till 5pm workin on her. she has a small issue that is causing big problems. kinda sounds like a woman. she is makana of kailua. we have 2 mechanics one of wich is a wizard\ninja workin on her in the mornin. we will go out to 200 miles out tomorro no matter if she is 100 percent or at 65 percent like she is now. lots of black smoke under a load in gear, no smoke no worries when in high idle. we have 8000 lbs of ice and 300 dollas of food aboard, wich i have ate a quarter of so far.

i bought a new clutch cable 2 new turn signal lenses and 4 new spark plugs for the 1981 honda 750 she runs great. besides the high idle once warm she got me to the north west side of the island today where i saw one of the most beautiful sunsets i have seen. im sittin in between oceans bar and outback in town. ill be in the harbor 3 miles away in an hour to eat some more sandwiches.
by the way amy is a great person but not capable of having a social \relavent relationship without a lot of bs and drama. i found a new one that i am hoping is a little better, she is a bad mo and i have gone against every belief i have and i a m all about her she will be here anytime from the 20th to th 2nd at the latest. ill add a pic of her so i dont have to herr the amy word again, how bout autumn...

one pic is of the first fish i hooked in hawaii, a puffer fish i guess i let it go in the water, it looked like it could hurt me and it was too cute to harm. she swam away no worries. by the way, i snorkel everyday and fish everyday, there are huge bone fish, manta rays , huge sea turtles and lots of fish you would spend over 100 dollars for in the aquarium store here. it is like swimmin and livin in a huge aquarium. i hooked a palani fish wich looks like a chicken dolphin on steroids in the water. it almost spooled me on my 10 dollar and 88 cent rod. it finally cut me off on its anal fin.


the pic of the sunset was about an hour ago. gorgeous.



heres a couple mo pics.
the first pic was taken at the harbor this mornin when i was talkin to autumn. this is for her

i love it herr and dont miss the fire career or th aholes i dealt with at all. 



tim


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

sweet


----------



## trentmc (Jul 5, 2006)

coastal said:


> dont miss the fire career or th aholes i dealt with at all.
> 
> tim


Whatcha trying to say???????????????????

Glad your doing alright, wish I couldve gone. Good luck and let me know if you need anything.


----------



## FISHINPOC (Jun 19, 2006)

Tim,
you are a man with the guts to go after your dreams who is willing to forsake the conventional and endure hardship along the way.
I have no doubt you will succeed. 

You clearly have the passion and sense of purpose to make a great Captain one day.

Your success will be all the sweeter when you consider the risks you have taken.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Tim, keep living the dream for the rest of us suckers stuck here doing the daily grind in the rat race, congrats for not being scared to go after yer dream. Did you git yer tent yet? Keep us posted "brah" m'halo and aloha


----------



## hstnboatguy (Aug 5, 2004)

keep an eye out for Dog "Brah"


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Porcupine fish*

Just don't eat that porcupine fish in your photo. It is loaded with tetrodotoxin, which is far more lethal than tylenol and alcohol.....

I admire your tenacity - at this point in my life, I rather be at a Hyatt (on the water of course)!

Mike


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

When I was in pharmacy school at UT, I worked for a professor and grad student for a couple of semesters and was part of a team that was trying to develop models for studying the hepatotoxicity of acetaminophen, (liver toxicity of Tylenol). 

We developed a very successful way of measuring the degree of liver toxicity produced by various blood levels of acetaminophen. We developed a spectrophotometric measure of lactodehydrogenase levels in the culture media that exhibited a linear correlation between acetaminophen concentration and damage to liver cells. 

Alcohol also has a direct effect on bursting liver cells. The combination of alcohol and acetaminophen, when taken concomitantly over time, can be deadly indeed.

Nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs, (NSAIDS), i.e. advil, aleve, ibuprofen, naproxen...etc., combined with alcohol over time can have a very significant detrimental effect on the protective mucosa of the stomach. The damage to the stomach from the combination of alcohol and NSAIDS over time can also result in death...because of sudden bleeding ulcers. 

Now that I have done my duty as a pharmacist in providing education for you guys on the potential liver toxicity/stomach mucosal erosion from the ingestion of alcohol combined with acetaminophen or NSAIDS over time....I'm gonna have another beer....


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

HUH? What the heck are all them big wurds?

DBG


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Ya.. I had to pull out my dictionary..... thanks for the info Richard.


----------



## rs67c (May 7, 2006)

That made my head hurt. Im gonna have to go get some tylenol and wash it down with a beer..... LOL


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Well put bro!
AGF



STxFisherman said:


> When I was in pharmacy school at UT, I worked for a professor and grad student for a couple of semesters and was part of a team that was trying to develop models for studying the hepatotoxicity of acetaminophen, (liver toxicity of Tylenol).
> 
> We developed a very successful way of measuring the degree of liver toxicity produced by various blood levels of acetaminophen. We developed a spectrophotometric measure of lactodehydrogenase levels in the culture media that exhibited a linear correlation between acetaminophen concentration and damage to liver cells.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

This post reminded me of the time that I concomitantly trolled a Rapala Magnum and a silver Russellure just off the beach near the Port A Jetties. Apparently it was a deadly combination, hooked up to two kings at the same time, unfortunately lost them both when they crossed each other, one getting burned off, and the hooks pulling on the second fish. I was pretty inflamed at losing the fish, but I also felt a strong pain in the protective mucosa of my stomach, realizing I'd just lost a $20.00 Rapala. 

I remember going home and taking tylenol, but luckily I don't drink.

DBG


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

That's funny stuff there.


----------



## reel fool (Dec 3, 2007)

*May the Force be with you*

Is "Force" running the Makana?
ask him if his name is "The Force"?
I will be returning to work with the Bite Me operation again in March/April. Hope all works out for you.
Will meet up with you when I get back to Kona


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Tim ,regarding the earlier posts about the tylenol i wouldn't worry too much about it from what i've seen you get away with the only thing thats gonna hurt you is a mad woman !!! Seriously best of luck to both you kids on yalls adventure ...


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Coastal, A little jaundice will match your shirt and complement that Hawiian tan. I've heard from hepatitis patients that it drives the women wild Drink a beer and slam some Tylenol!

Sorry no offense meant just bored to death since the weather sucks!!! I wish I was on Kona

Later,
AGF


----------



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

*Enjoy!!!*

You are such a drama queen!!!  I did not know you already left!!! It was less then 2 weeks ago you were on my voice mail getting ready to do an overnighter here out of Port A !!!Thanks for posting up and letting me know!!! Be safe and keep in touch!!!

And if you are back in town this summer- You are going to Venice with us this time!!!


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

larry, im prolly not co ing back unless i get the offer to run the new 64 hatt reel bounty out of kemah. i cant leave paradise.



i just got back from the first trip as crew on a commercial ahi boat. im worer out and afterr 6 days on the water im startin to get some muscle back. ill post up a new post with some new pics. thanks for all the encouragment.

tim


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Good luck to you.


----------



## fshnmajician (Jun 7, 2006)

Give Jason and Matt on Marlin Majic a big hello for me. Just say the big bastard from Texas said hi. I cought a 750 with them back in July and I'll be out there this summer to fish the Maui Jim series this summer.

Chad Howard


----------

